# nicolas cage; so bad he is good



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

so I was watching vampire's kiss the other day, yes this is the movie where that internet meme picture comes from



















the whole movie is either intentionally or unintentionally hilarious, much like a lot of his bad acting. its got a terrible rating according to the internet but I dunno, I wonder if its actually kind of genius. it certainly is entertaining in a weird way at least to me. I mean, there are so many parts which are just plain silly, like his accent, the part where he actually eats a live cockroach!.. fair enough dedicating yourself to the role but you don't _have_ to do it lol.
his fake laugh is ridiculous, its the most 'put on' laugh I have ever heard. its kind of compelling and tragic at the same time. I will say it is a bad movie but the performance imo makes it worth a watch and not a complete waste of time.

I watched matchstick men before this and his performance in that was a bit ropey at times, overall a good movie but there were bits were he was trying to do mental breakdown and it just came off as weirdly amusing. i'm not sure if he meant to contribute this to the movie or not?

he's quite frequently called 'wooden' in regards to his acting and I can see that for sure. but he's also done some amazing performances like in raising arizona and leaving las vegas (which is brilliant imo). I also think adaption was really good and I hear he was good in con air.

whats your take on him? also i'd recommended searching for "nicolas cage losing his sh*t'" it illustrates this idea quite well.
can't post it here really, too many expletives!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I ****ing love Nicolas Cage even though he's a terrible actor. He has very little talent but he tries to take on all different kinds of roles.










Search "Nicolas Cages face on things" sometime if you're bored. The results are hilarious.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

@Cam1
yea that is the video, guess it's ok to post it here. I agree, there is a certain charm about his work despite him lacking when you compare the acting ability vs another accomplished actor. will search that up, I remember the old meme about his hair being a bird.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

He was good in Con Air at least, or maybe that was just because I liked the movie. :lol


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I think he was excellent in Matchstick men.
I know there was another movie too, but I can't for the life of me remember what.

Honestly I don't think he was *that* bad. He's not cringe worthy.
I know I enjoy many of the movies he's in. National treasure movies, con air... and more.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Wouldn't say he's a bad actor but definitely unique and perfect for some parts. He was also good in Lord of War, National Treasure, Raising Arizona, Wild At Heart, The Rock, Face/Off, The Family Man. I could go on. His career has gone south in the past years.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

yea I see some of the ratings and they polarise quite a bit, he's apparently done about 10 films in the last couple of years (including ones not yet released) according to internet movie scores, out of the ones released, they all fall pretty low. I sort of feel compelled to watch them though...
will check out some of the recommendations in this thread. also, diggin the weekend at bernies avatar @McFly


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> yea I see some of the ratings and they polarise quite a bit, he's apparently done about 10 films in the last couple of years (including ones not yet released) according to internet movie scores, out of the ones released, they all fall pretty low. I sort of feel compelled to watch them though...
> will check out some of the recommendations in this thread. also, diggin the weekend at bernies avatar @McFly


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I liked Raising Arizona and Adaptation. Like, legit. But yeah, everything else he's done has a tinge of over-the-top and/or old cheese to them.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw that movie once. I picked it up at Big Lots based entirely on the ridiculous cover art. I don't remember much except that scene, and the one where he's running around yelling "I'm a vampire!" I like Cage well enough. He's definitely a unique actor, maybe not Oscar worthy, but he has a certain personality that makes anything he's in worth seeing. I liked Raising Arizona, and I'm getting around to seeing Birdy. Con Air and Face/Off were good too. I haven't actually seen any of the movies of his that everyone says are bad (Wicker Man, Ghost Rider, etc.) I think he's proven he can act, but he chooses some really cheesy movies to perform in.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Charmander said:


> He was good in Con Air at least, or maybe that was just because I liked the movie. :lol


The one who played the role of the perv was great.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Think he wasnt that bad at that "con" movie (not con aire, where he played as a con artist)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think he's a great actor, but I don't think any great actors would take the roles he takes, it would just be someone worse in those films.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I think he acts that way on purpose. He's eccentric and likes making a mockery of the tortured characters he plays.


----------



## Tober (Jan 1, 2016)

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0450345/?ref_=m_nmfmd_act_36

So much of this hurt my head.

But does he make good movies? Sure. I actually really loved City of Angels. That's an all-time favorite.

But also he does bring all sorts of funny: 



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Rains said:


> I think he acts that way on purpose. He's eccentric and likes making a mockery of the tortured characters he plays.


I don't think it's that?.. I watched birdy the other night and he shows quite a large degree of compassion for his friend who is committed to a mental hospital.

i'd agree he is eccentric though.


----------



## NCL (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't like him very much for some reason. When I see him on tv, I grab the remote. The only movie that I found pretty good was ''Leaving Las Vegas'' with Elisabeth Shue, maybe because it was so bleak. In others, it's like he's always the same!

I tried watching City of angels a few days ago, and could do it for just 15 minutes.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

https://www.thrillist.com/culture/crazy-stuff-nicolas-cage-bought-what-made-nicolas-cage-bankrupt


----------



## walterhunt (Sep 22, 2015)

Vampire's Kiss is a masterpiece. It's like if American Psycho and Tommy Wiseau's The Room had a secret love-child.


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

A still from Wild At Heart.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Cam1 said:


>


Only watched it on mute. But if it's full of screaming, then this video perfectly sums up how I used to react when we had dialup Internet.

I also wasn't aware until now that Nicolas Cage had so much s*** to lose.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

not sure what to say about him since i only saw him in Moonstruck

strange but he looked very attractive in that film


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Isn't he like a immortal vampire in real life


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

He should've won an Oscar for this scene. Srs





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> He should've won an Oscar for this scene. Srs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen a person actually try and be serious while saying "boohoo." Amazing. Encore.

He's like an alien trying to be human in most of his roles.

Edit: He was pretty killer B) as Big Daddy in Kick-AS$, I must say.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

ActuallyBrittany said:


>


Oh wow. Cherie DeVille...


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Cashel said:


> Oh wow. Cherie DeVille...


Porque ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

He did a good job with his role in Lord of War though.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> He did a good job with his role in Lord of War though.


And Face/Off.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Charmander said:


> He was good in Con Air at least, or maybe that was just because I liked the movie. :lol


I love that movie. Like a nice pizza, so cheesy yet so good


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

this guys channel has starting doing a series called nicolas cage-a-thon where he reviews nicolas cage movies


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I haven't seen many of his movies, but I liked him in Gone in 60 Seconds.


----------

